# Visa APPROVED 175 Skilled Migration



## k_karthik78 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Every One,
Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10

I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
PCC certifcates send on Nov2nd'09
Case Finalised & Visa Approved on 11th Nov'09

Regards,
Karthik


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...



Congratulations...... 

In which team are you in, Im also in the same situation. No VISA. Got my CO on 15th Sep 2009.

Regards,
Kasun


----------



## royen (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! When and where are you planning to head? Would like to know about your occupation as well.

Regards,
Roy


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Many congrats...
Can u pls tell me why my visa is taking so much of time?
I submitted my PCC and medicals in April 2009.
Any idea why this delay?
If u can share ur phone number with me,it'll be great.
Even otherwise,pls tell me what might have gone wrong.
I have changed 5 companies.Can that be the problem?
Though I have submitted all the documents,in my document list some documents are "Received" and some are "Required".What could be the reason?
I have written to CO about this but I only get the standard reply.
Any advice for me from u?
I am perturbed a lot due to this.
I raise a PLE every now and then but to no avail.
Pls help.

Reg,
gopal





k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations :cheer2:

Please specify if you are CSL+MODL



k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...


----------



## k_karthik78 (Nov 5, 2009)

velamoor_gopal said:


> Many congrats...
> Can u pls tell me why my visa is taking so much of time?
> I submitted my PCC and medicals in April 2009.
> Any idea why this delay?
> ...


Thanks for your wishes,

I applied through Migration agent. So he did everything for me. Only thing i did is provided is the requested documents from him. Company verification shouldn't be a problem to u. Becos Medical & Pcc is requested after ur company verification has been done. If you have applied through Migration agent please check with him. Because normally i don't think u will get any reply from the co. Currently i stay in Malaysia. 

[MOD]Please refrain from putting personal info (phone numbers/e-mails addresses) as this is an open forum and for your safety it is better to keep such info private[MOD]

You may PM (personal message) each other through the website if you wish to exchange personal info.

Regards
karthik


----------



## k_karthik78 (Nov 5, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Congratulations :cheer2:
> 
> Please specify if you are CSL+MODL


Yes, Im in both CSL+ MODL


----------



## kasuncp (Dec 15, 2008)

k_karthik78 said:


> Thanks for your wishes,
> 
> I applied through Migration agent. So he did everything for me. Only thing i did is provided is the requested documents from him. Company verification shouldn't be a problem to u. Becos Medical & Pcc is requested after ur company verification has been done. If you have applied through Migration agent please check with him. Because normally i don't think u will get any reply from the co. Currently i stay in Malaysia. If you want my mobile number can call me
> 006-012-6032950
> ...


Hi k_karthik78,

Which team/region are you in?

Regards,
KAsun


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Karthik,
I too took the help of Y-Axis.That is also a migration agent.
Even they are not knowing anything.
They also say that it should not take so much time.
I feel that the reason for my delay is because of India.In your case it's Malaysia and hence you have got ur visa fast.
What do u think?

Reg,
Gopal




k_karthik78 said:


> Thanks for your wishes,
> 
> I applied through Migration agent. So he did everything for me. Only thing i did is provided is the requested documents from him. Company verification shouldn't be a problem to u. Becos Medical & Pcc is requested after ur company verification has been done. If you have applied through Migration agent please check with him. Because normally i don't think u will get any reply from the co. Currently i stay in Malaysia. If you want my mobile number can call me
> 006-012-6032950
> ...


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Karthik..............

Congrats to you on getting 175 visa.
Let you have a good begining in Australia.
Regards
Hari999999

..................................................................................................................................
My Time Line
Agent applied April 2007
TRA Positive September 2007
IELTS Pased January 2008
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Received File no: November 2008
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Waiting for Visa.???


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...


Congrats Karthik......:clap2::clap2::clap2:...so when r u landing in aussieland??
Do keep us posted on ur plans...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey karthik, 

congratulations..


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

congratulations..... move on...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

Dolly

PS where are you heading?


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi gopal sorry that youare going through this mess of delayed visa issues.can you please tell me whts your proffesion and your complete application dates if you dont mind that. i have a very good migration agent in Dubai ..maybe I can ask him to help on this topic.

regards
Srikant.




velamoor_gopal said:


> Many congrats...
> Can u pls tell me why my visa is taking so much of time?
> I submitted my PCC and medicals in April 2009.
> Any idea why this delay?
> ...


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Congrats Karthik....All the best for your future ..hope you do well. keep in touch with details about australia and the exerience whene ever you are free..
:clap2:




k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...


----------



## lulu037314 (May 4, 2009)

k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...



Hi, when did you submit your 175 application. I submitted mine on 26th August, just appointed case worker and instructed to get police clearance, medicals and x-rays done. Am concerned though as a previous post states that if your BMI is over 30, you're stuffed!


----------



## velamoor_gopal (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Srikanth,
Thanks a lot for ur reply.
My profession is "Computer Professional"
It is listed in CSL.
Here are the dates u have asked me for:
07/08/2008 Application received - processing commenced Message 
07/08/2008 Application fee received Message 
30/03/2009 Application being processed further Message 
View your receipt details 

07/08/2008 Health requirements outstanding Message 
16/04/2009 Further medical results received Message 
16/04/2009 Further medical results received Message 
16/04/2009 Further medical results received Message 
16/04/2009 HIV blood test received Message 
***************************************************

Regards,
gopal 





sriikanth said:


> Hi gopal sorry that youare going through this mess of delayed visa issues.can you please tell me whts your proffesion and your complete application dates if you dont mind that. i have a very good migration agent in Dubai ..maybe I can ask him to help on this topic.
> 
> regards
> Srikant.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats buddy...
can u tell me the timeline?

Thanks


----------



## Tavo (Jan 4, 2010)

*New to this Blog*

Hi guys, 
I've been reading a lot of blogs lately.

I've got a question for you guys (you seem reliable)...

I've obtained an Industrial Engineer Approval from IEA on late Dec09.
I haven't logged my application at inmi, but I should have it done by this week.
I'm applying through visa 175.

Do you know where could i get a clue on the timelines to come?? (what i want to know is how much will i wait for medicals & police to come)??

Thanks in advance, 
Regards, 
TAVO


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi tavo

there is a timeline thread in the forum the link to which is below. normally post submitting PCC and meds it takes anything between a month to 3 months for the visa grant
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49-timelines-add-your-visa-timeline-here.html


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tavo:

One thing about the PCC and Medicals is not too apply until it's asked for. The entry date will be 12 months from those PCC/Medicals so it can limit the time for you to get into AU if you get them too early.

You should however have all the paperwork ready so you can apply for them ASAP once the request comes in for them.



Tavo said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been reading a lot of blogs lately.
> 
> I've got a question for you guys (you seem reliable)...
> ...


----------



## Tavo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi anj, 
Thanks for the link.

I acknowledge that there are several threads on timelines and even some dedicated sites to that, however, I haven't been able to find a match for the same ASCO code I'm doing (2129-19). I only found one Engineer in the thread you send (one EWCH under Aeronautical Engineer and although that ASCO is not on the MODL (same as mine), EWCH applied through a 176 Visa (that's Sponsored - I'm not)).

Now, I understand that after my application is reviewed by the immi authorities, they'll ask me for the PCC and medicals, but what I still don't understand is how much time should I expect to wait for this to happen after i log my application (online BTW) and as amaslam says I don't want to have those papers overdue by getting them to early.

Thanks again for your knowledge!!


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Is your code on 175 CSL? Recent Sep changes say CSL codes will get their applications finalized within 12 months. Non-CSL 175 will wait for years.

Hence, unless you're on CSL, don't wait for it to happen. I think we all stopped living for a while, then found it took too long and started living again.

When the CO responds he'll give you enough time to get all these formal documents done.


----------



## Tavo (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi riversandlakes,

Asco 2129-19 Industrial Engineer is not on the CSL nor MODL. So i'll guess I'll have to wait long time.

The only option is to have an employer sponsor me, right? does anyone has any experience finding job from abroad?

Any advice??


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

That, my friend, is the A$6,000,000 question.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tavo u can even try for state sponsorship, that will bring you to priority 5 against current priority 7. We are non CSL but state sponsored applicants.


----------



## dennyaus (Jan 7, 2010)

k_karthik78 said:


> Hi Every One,
> Im very glad to inform you that my visa has been approved on 11th November'09. Im expected to enter Australia before Oct'10
> 
> I did my medicals on 25thsep'09 and reports were sent on oct 2nd.
> ...


hi Karthik,

First of all congrats! 
Can you please describe me about funds required for 175 Skilled Migration & the fee of application, 
if dependent not accompanying with me is it necessary to pay the second installment fee?
please help me out....?
Waiting for replay....Its urgent.

Regards,
DENNY


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Denny

welcome to the forum.. I suggest u start a new thread for anything you want to know, that way everyone sees ur thread and reply accordingly.

for the visa the fee is approximately 2050 (it was when we paid, now i think it is 2250-not sure). check the sticky threads for the same, every bit of information you need to know is in this forum.. either ask or search .. 

make sure you read the sticky threads.

for anything else, give us a shout

cheers
anj


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi Denny
> 
> welcome to the forum.. I suggest u start a new thread for anything you want to know, that way everyone sees ur thread and reply accordingly.
> 
> ...


Hi Anj,

The current Visa fees First installment is 2525Aus$ for 175 & 176 applicants, Yesterday I have made the DD in favor of DIAC, Aus and hopefully by Saturday I will send it OZ lane:

Can u tell me will I get any acknowledgment for it, it is paperbased application and I didn't opt for email option, if yes how much time it will took and what will be written in it.
Cheers!


----------



## clare d (Jan 7, 2010)

*congratulations on visa*

hi, i am applying for 175 visa via an agent and have just payed for the actual visa fee and am now waiting for them to tell me to go for medical and police checks. however it just seems to be taking forever, its been 8mths so far. can i just ask how long it took you from stage im at now and did you aply through an agent or did you do it yourself?
thanks clare


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi clare.. 

welcome ot the forum
are you on CSL? i mean is your skill on csl? if yes, you should hear from teh CO anytime, if no, you have 2-3 years in hand to hear anything from them..


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Seriously, your agent should have laid the facts out for you beforehand if you're not on CSL. I know the feeling - my Canadian PR - from start to finish (Congratulations, your visa is ready to be issued) took over six years. Equivalent to 1 Olympic and a half. By which time I've emigrated to another country.

Six years - four short of one decade - seems rather arrogant or inefficient or both, no?


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Seriously, your agent should have laid the facts out for you beforehand if you're not on CSL. I know the feeling - my Canadian PR - from start to finish (Congratulations, your visa is ready to be issued) took over six years. Equivalent to 1 Olympic and a half. By which time I've emigrated to another country.

Six years - four short of one decade - seems rather arrogant or inefficient or both, no?


----------



## clare d (Jan 7, 2010)

hi, when i first started application it was on csl but now it has been taken off. agent sent me email re statement released in aus re visa priority and it was totally different list and they said skills not on the list could take up to 2012 until completion but agent told me it could change as this was an unrealistic figure


----------



## jbilal23 (Jan 12, 2010)

I am applying for the visa (australian immi) under skilled 175. I am also applying a visa for my wife. What i would like to know that is she want to complete IELTS before the launch of application. She is a complete house wife and completed her graduation long time back in 2000.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

jbilal, i have replied in the other post about ielts


----------

